# Lusso Oro!



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So dudes and dudets haven't had a thread on this one for a while now!

Think Kev was the last person to review it a while back so any new reviews or experiences are welcome! 

Got to say I bloody love it. What a fantastic wax for the price, Chris was kind enough to send me a large sample pot to try and so far i've been very impressed.

Almost feels similar to glasur when in contact with the paintwork, that oily/buttery feel probably why they sheet water so well rather than bead up.

On black/red the cars I tried it on it looked super slick, funnily enough even in the flesh it looked the pictures I had seen on here, very oily almost "wet" look. (subjective as always) No LRC used in this case, was just a quick test.

Anyway can't get it on the FRP yet as i'm testing Celeste durability! If it goes over 2 months i'll whip it off and cover it in Lusso, desperate to get it on aswell!

I'll also be using Revitalising creme under the lusso so give it every opportunity to impress!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just strip one panel (like the roof) of the frp kev, and try it there.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Sadly, I used to like my Lusso much more than my Celeste, but I guess that's something wrong with my pot of CD.

Nevertheless, Lusso is great summer wax, lovely smell and ease of use. One thing that I didn't like was not so great water behaviour, especially if compared to any Zymol or even 476s.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Craig I got it on another 2 cars ish so no big deal i'll wait to strip back the FRP then evaluate from the look pov with the LRC underneath. 

Cool Evo, CD is very hard as you mentioned, if you warm it up with the applicator and get it smooth then it works well and seems to be lasting well through quite a bit of crap weather!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

haven't used it since I had my fiesta ST - will have to dust off my pot I think. although I've got celeste on my car at the mo...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good taste and good name!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> CD is very hard as you mentioned, if you warm it up with the applicator and get it smooth then it works well and seems to be lasting well through quite a bit of crap weather!


If I had to descrbie CD in one word ( well,at least my pot) it would by - dry. It feels like there is no lubricity while applying it on paint. You guys claim that CD can be easily removed after 20mins. Well, If I would like to do the same with my pot, I would need rotary to take it off the paint 

It literally turns into concrete, I tried dozens of curing time,methods of removal,using different MF's. Only way to remove it without problems is using QD,in this case CG ProDetailer or Zymol Field Glaze.

And ok, I can accept the fact that I might be doing sth wrong, but I passed my CD to few fellow experienced detailers, and they all had similiar issues.

Nevertheless, I still wouldn't sell it despite many issues, the way it deals with water is simply amazing and put in shame every other wax I used.

PS. Sorry gally for such offtopic post, but I just can't acknowledge the fact that CD supposed to be great wax ( and reading all those reviews it is),and my pot isnt


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

By price Lusso oro very good wax but there is better choices , I prefer soft creamy waxes because it easier to spread it over panel . I tried all Lusso products and Lusso Autobathe my favorite shampoo :thumb: .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what others do you rate at a similar price to lusso oro Maxi?..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what others do you rate at a similar price to lusso oro Maxi?..


Victoria Concours wax :thumb: Imho better than Lusso oro . Lusso oro (hard wax) looks similar to Pinnacle Souveran (soft wax) in smell and result but Souveran gives more depth and wetness while Lusso oro gives better durability and this is not my goal !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got Victoria collectors wax - not really used it and it's not really spoken of on here for some reason?...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the opinions.

I think Lusso becomes soft and oily once it's "working" Maxi. I've definitely been impressed.

What did you like about autobathe Maxi? I may be looking for a new shampoo soon.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks guys for the opinions.
> 
> I think Lusso becomes soft and oily once it's "working" Maxi. I've definitely been impressed.
> 
> What did you like about autobathe Maxi? I may be looking for a new shampoo soon.


The texture of Lusso wax looks little hard but its easy to work with . Do you mean Lusso similar Glasur in carnuba texture ?

domino advised me to try this shampoo and I'm really like it , now I have 2 bottles and I will buy more ! Lusso shampoo gives nice lube and suds and leaves surface very clean with deeeeep gloss . 
gally , all what I want say about this shampoo is here in this review http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...sion/8552-lusso-auto-bathe-shampoo-review.htm

btw if you want great qd for lusso then try migliore endurance :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Evo, I had exactly the same issues that you did with Celeste. The finish was superb indeed, but I didn't enjoy using it and it was a pig to spread because of its 'dryness'

Lusso is one of the best looking waxes there is, but I'm happy with my Colli 845 - CG 50/50 - Glasur and SN Hybrid collection, reserving Glasur for my own car.

I'm just about to try Menz Powerlock, be interesting to see how that fares. The new Auto Finesse waxes interest me too. I have Rejuvenate and Glisten to try...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Maxi, I shall look into the lusso shampoo. 

Re the Lusso... When spreading it, it seemed nice and oily, buttery like Glasur is when I applied it. But it's actually hard in the tub. Nice to spread though. 

Russ let me know how you get on with the rejuvenate, you know me and you have a fetish for LP enhancements so hopefully you'll be able to compare them both really well and see how the AF performs.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks Maxi, I shall look into the lusso shampoo.
> 
> Re the Lusso... When spreading it, it seemed nice and oily, buttery like Glasur is when I applied it. But it's actually hard in the tub. Nice to spread though.


Yes , it hard in the tub only , I have the sampler pot and maybe because the tub mouth is small it looks more difficult to use .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Lusso is one of the best looking waxes there is, but I'm happy with my Colli 845 - CG 50/50 - Glasur and SN Hybrid collection, reserving Glasur for my own car.


If you are happy with Coli 845 then I must try it :thumb: I'm waiting for my new car to arrive and SN with Glasur in pole position  
Russ , if you like to try a new wax then try Smartwax Concours , its very soft creamy wax , you will enjoy with this wax .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

do you keep a car for long enough to wax it Russ?


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

What is the dilution that you use Lusso Auto Bathe Shampoo?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

markito said:


> What is the dilution that you use Lusso Auto Bathe Shampoo?


30ml/1oz to 1 gallon of water . however I find 30-40ml enough for 10 liters of water .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

5 litres is roughly a gallon guys iirc.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> 5 litres is roughly a gallon guys iirc.


1 US gallon =3.78 liters . its 4 liters


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Maxi, was never very good at measuring!

Is 1 capful of shampoo, 1oz?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks Maxi, was never very good at measuring!
> 
> Is 1 capful of shampoo, 1oz?


1oz = 30ml . 1 capful ? depend your cup 

.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The lid off the bottle Maxi?

Top off the bottle? 1oz of shampoo?

Fill it with shampoo then empty into bucket?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> The lid off the bottle Maxi?
> 
> Top off the bottle? 1oz of shampoo?
> 
> Fill it with shampoo then empty into bucket?


:lol:
The lid is too small 6-7ml , that mean you need 5 capful to 1 gallon of water .


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I do one cap full in a gallon of water. Lubrication seems good at that amount.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thankx guys look forward to trying it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> 5 litres is roughly a gallon guys iirc.


4.54 liters is a UK gallon:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Ross! 

Maxi pointed it earlier aswell. 

Tried autobathe Ross?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I thought i'd bump my own thread. Anyone still using this?

I need another pot if there are any used ones for sale... hi Spoony! Thought it was a fantastic wax.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Been after a pot of this for a while now, must get one.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great wax indeed.Was the first that a tried from quality range of carnubas and totally loved it.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

fantastic warm wax.


----------

